# 4 1/2 month old still peeing in house



## Bentleysmom

When you take him out for potty time it should not be play time. Put him on a leash, take him out and tell him, go pee. If he doesn't pee bring him right in the house, in the crate and try again every 10 minutes until he pees.
He has to know that this is potty time, not play time.
Good luck.


----------



## Claudia M

What do you do when you see him peeing in the house?


----------



## Sheldon's Mom

I think the problem might be that the peeing that has occurred is in the rug therefore
your pup is attracted to go there. Also, I don't know how much confinement you have done during the time you had your puppy. Puppies cannot have free reign of the house while you are trying to housebreak. A confined area works best.You might want to try the crating approach to housetraining. There are many posts on this topic here. I personally never crated my pups to housetrain but it is a successful method.
Hope I helped and good luck


----------



## Goldenlover23

When we see him peeing we will tell him no and take him outside and we do seclude him to wherever in the house we are. As well, we close all the doors in the hallway so he can't wander, the only places he stays in are the living room, kitchen and hallway where we always are. 

We have sliding glass doors to the backyard where we let him out. He will crouch down and fight to go outside sometimes, other times he will let us know he has to go outside. Usually he will fight and then 10 min later pee in the house. We just aren't sure what to do. We had a golden who passed away 2 years ago and this was never really a problem with him, so this is new. Thanks for all your replies!


----------



## quilter

Maybe you have a door issue. Perhaps work on getting him to go in and out more easily. 

I also recommend using a leash for potty breaks. Wander slowly and boringly through the yard and say Hurry Up. When he goes, say Good Hurry Up, and give him a treat, and go back inside. (If he wants to go back inside, it is part of the reward.) At his age, it wouldn't be unreasonable to expect him to pee at least every three hours. If it has been four hours, then he really ought to go. If he's being stubborn, try the front yard or go down the street a bit. A little extra work here will pay off for years.


----------



## dreamscribbler

My dog was a nightmare to house train... so I'll let you know what I ended up doing.

Whenever he was in the house, he would have his leash on and would be tied to me. He was never able to get even four feet away. I would take him outside every hour and command him to go pee (he now pees on command). If he so much as started sniffing around, I would take him outside and tell him to do his business. Once he stopped having accidents that way, I let him off his leash in a confined area. I trained him to ring a bell whenever he wanted to go outside (it's easy - hang a bell on the door, and every time you are going to take your pup outside, take his paw and hit the bell with it. Say, "Good boy!", give him a quick pet, and take him outside. Keep in mind that you must let your dog out EVERY time he rings the bell. He will annoy the heck out of you at first, but eventually he'll get the idea and will only ring it to actually go out). The bell thing eliminates the dog's lack of ability to communicate his needs to you.
At this point, I moved to crate training. If the dog had an accident in the house, I would say, "No!" and take him outside. If he finished outside, he would get a mini party with treats and praise. If he didn't do the rest of his business outside, we would go inside and he would go in the crate. I would take him outside every 20 minutes or so. If he didn't go, he would come back in the house and go in the crate. If he did go, he would get his mini party and be allowed to wander around his area of the house again.

With my dog, it got to the point where he would go outside when it suited him, but if he was upset with me for saying no, or for not playing with him, he would wander away and eliminate somewhere else in the house. I know all the "experts" say not to put the dog's nose in it, but I sure as heck did, and then he would go in the crate. The attitude stopped just about instantly (goldens are not stupid!). 

Most goldens are about love and fun, so make your dog's house training enjoyable. Throw a party every time your dog does his business outside, with lots of petting and loving and a treat. 

Keep in mind that 4.5 months really is not that old. Some pups will continue to have the occasional accident in the house until they're a year old. Don't despair - it happens. As long as it doesn't become a regular pattern, all is good.  Be patient, and be firm!


----------

